# Makers Mark 46



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Just picked up a bottle at the store. The cooler weather in the north east past two days. Makes me thirsty for bourbon, anybody had this new Makers yet. I gotta say at first i thought it a marketing scheme. But the bourbon is actually way better than their original. The flavors are stronger and more pronounced. Alcohol content a couple of points higher. The cap finally comes with a plastic cork in it. About $10 a bottle higher than their regular product. Will i continue to buy it maybe i dunno to early to tell. With the new inflated price tag it is right there with Knob Creek. Which has more kick and very pronounced flavors!:hmm:


----------



## JON E (Aug 19, 2010)

Huge Bourbon fan here, I saw the Makers 46 in a store on my recent vaca but didnt pick it up. If your a Knob Creek fan I'd also suggest Bakers or Bookers....2 other outstanding small batch bourbons from the Jim Beam family.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JON E said:


> Huge Bourbon fan here, I saw the Makers 46 in a store on my recent vaca but didnt pick it up. If your a Knob Creek fan I'd also suggest Bakers or Bookers....2 other outstanding small batch bourbons from the Jim Beam family.


I love Bakers and Bookers as well. Actually i was going to pick up some Pappy Van Winkle they had 12 year old for $50 not bad. But i saw the Makers and wanted to try it.:laser:


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy Tony and all:

I hope you are doing great. I picked up a bottle of the Makers Mark 46 yesterday, plan on trying it out tomorrow. If you have not had the Pappy's you should give it a try, very very good stuff. Don't spend the money on the 23yo though, the 20 is just as good at half the cost.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> I love Bakers and Bookers as well. Actually i was going to pick up some Pappy Van Winkle they had 12 year old for $50 not bad. But i saw the Makers and wanted to try it.:laser:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Yo Tony- 

I aquired a bottle of the 20 year Pappys (I think it was a post of yours that convinced me to try it)

and it is *freakin Fabulous_____!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks for the heads up Brotha!!!!!! :hug:

:rockon:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> Yo Tony-
> 
> I aquired a bottle of the 20 year Pappys (I think it was a post of yours that convinced me to try it)
> 
> ...


Yes the 20 at around $100 dollars a bottle is fantastic. The 23 year old at $200 a bottle i dunno! Glad you enjoyed it as much as I!:grouphug:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

aea6574 said:


> Howdy Tony and all:
> 
> I hope you are doing great. I picked up a bottle of the Makers Mark 46 yesterday, plan on trying it out tomorrow. If you have not had the Pappy's you should give it a try, very very good stuff. Don't spend the money on the 23yo though, the 20 is just as good at half the cost.


Agreed great post i would bump ya but i gotta wait 24 hrs i will catch ya on the flip side Peace my Brother!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> Yo Tony-
> 
> I aquired a bottle of the 20 year Pappys (I think it was a post of yours that convinced me to try it)
> 
> ...





TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes the 20 at around $100 dollars a bottle is fantastic. The 23 year old at $200 a bottle i dunno! Glad you enjoyed it as much as I!:grouphug:


The synopsis of opinions over at straightbourbon.com seems to be that for the $$ the Pappy 15 is a better buy than the 20yr ($65 vs $100). But different bourbons...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Frodo said:


> The synopsis of opinions over at straightbourbon.com seems to be that for the $$ the Pappy 15 is a better buy than the 20yr ($65 vs $100). But different bourbons...


I dunno i have had them both the 20 year old is really so much smoother.:cowboyic9:


----------

